# FR: J'ai beau + infinitif passé / J'ai eu beau + infinitif présent



## francoz

Salut, 

does the sentence "J'ai beau apprendre mes leçons, le lendemain j'ai tout oblié" translates in present? Like: no matter how hard I learn, the next day I forget all? (like stating some general truth?)

So how do you make the sentence with this structure using the passé composé? When you want to stress out the past activity? Would it be then:
"J'ai beau avoir appris mes leçons, le lendemain j'ai tout oblié"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

j'ai eu beau apprendre........, le lendemain j'avais tout oublié.


----------



## francoz

Dear TRADLADY sorry for being imprecise. With my second sentence I made a mistake: I know now, that the structure I've used is infinitif passé and not the passé composé. But the structure "avoir beau" is really incomprehensible to me: It seems that it does not obey any rules. ;-)

Thank you janpol, this is what I wanted to hear (read). ;-)

So is the sentence "J'ai eu beau essyer de le convaincre de se coucher seul" right?

Thanks


----------



## Emmapic

'beau' is not a verb so the verb is 'avoir': 'j'ai beau apprendre mes leçons...' is present time. your second sentence is ok for passé composé. 'j'ai beau' is just something you add in the sentence (you can make it a 'j'avais beau' for the imparfait, or sometimes you can see 'j'ai eu beau' for the passé simple)

Your other sentence is right, but it's not a full one, it needs an other proposition.


----------



## francoz

Thank you Emmapic. 

"or sometimes you can see 'j'ai eu beau' for the passé simple)" - do you mean for passé composé?


----------



## Oddmania

I was going to say _J'ai eu beau apprendre_ too, but actually, I find your attempt much more natural, Francoz! 

*Présent :* J'ai beau apprendre mes leçons...
*Imparfait :* J'avais beau apprendre mes leçons...
*
Passé Composé :* J'ai beau avoir appris mes leçons...
*Plus-Que-Parfait :* J'avais beau avoir appris mes leçons...
*
Passé simple :* J'eus beau apprendre mes leçons...
*Passé antérieur :* J'eus beau avoir appris mes leçons...

*Futur :* J'aurais beau apprendre mes leçons...
*Futur Antérieur :* J'aurais beau avoir appris mes leçons...

At least, that's what I'd say if I were to


----------



## Cath.S.

*Passé Composé :* J'ai* eu* beau *apprendre *mes leçons...
*Plus-Que-Parfait :* J'*avais eu *beau *apprendre *mes leçons...
*
Passé simple :* J'eus beau apprendre mes leçons...
*Passé antérieur :* J'*eus eu* beau avoir appris mes leçons...

*Futur :* J'aura*i* beau apprendre mes leçons...
*Futur Antérieur :* J'aura*i* eu beau *apprendre *mes leçons...


----------



## Oddmania

Cath, une phrase comme _J'avais beau avoir appris mes leçons_ est-elle vraiment incorrectes ?  Ça me semble grammaticalement correct, mais je me trompe peut-être.

Je pense que c'est un peu comme_ Il faut avoir appris ses leçons_ et _Il a fallu apprendre ses leçons._ Les deux peuvent se dire mais ont un sens différent.


----------



## Cath.S.

Incorrect, non, mais cela complique la phrase en ajoutant une conjugaison supplémentaire, d'une part, et d'autre part le sens n'est pas tout à fait le même, en effet :
_J'avais beau apprendre mes leçons 'de manière générale) le prof me mettait toujours une mauvaise note.
J'avais beau avoir appris mes leçons (cette fois-là en particulier) je restai bouche bée, incapable de répondre.

_Dans l'exemple donné par Francoz, il est question d'habitude.


----------



## francoz

Thanks very much to all. Finally I understand that the sentence "J'*ai *beau apprendre mes leçons" is in present tense and has nothing to do with passé composé, as I was thinking before. 

Thanks again, the wordreference (and its people) rules!


----------



## janpol

J'ai beau avoir appris mes leçons..." est correct mais ce n'est pas le passé composé


----------



## francoz

Nous avons beau essayer d'entrer, le consierge ne nous laisse pas dedans. Translation: No matter how hard we try to enter, the porter doesn't let us in. ?

Nous avons eu beau essayer d'entrer, le concierge ne nous a pas laissé dedans. Translation: No matter how hard we tried to enter, the porter didn't let us in. ?

Am I right?

Merci.


----------



## janpol

je pense que non : je ne comprends pas bien ces phrases.
Nous avons beau essayer d'entrer  > Nous n'arrivons à entrer
et pourtant nous sommes dedans (dans quoi ?), dans un endroit où le concierge ne nous laisse pas ( le concierge ne nous laisse pas dedans)


----------



## francoz

La question que je pose est, si la première phrase en français est au présent, et la deuxième au passé. 

Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire: Les phrases anglaises sont-elles pas correctes?


----------



## Nicklondon

Les phrases anglaises ne sont pas tout à fait correctes.

No matter how hard we try to enter, the porter *won't* let us in.


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

I find it strange that "s'être blessé" is not in the infinitive form here. I would have thought that the tense of the sentence would have been conveyed in "avoir beau", as in "Il a eu beau se blesser la main, il a continué à travailler dans les champs"

_Il a beau s'être blessé la main, Paul n'a pas arrêté de travailler dans les champs._

Anyways, if you're going to this construction, wouldn't it have been better to say "Il avait beau s'être blessé la main, il n'a pas arrêté..." (plus-que-parfait is preferable here)?

Is this a more archaic construction?

I'd appreciate any help._ _


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

_Avoir beau_ is an idiom and putting it in a compound tense doesn't sound right at all  (_Il a beau/Il avait beau/Il aura beau_).

- Il a beau se blesser la main tous les jours, il arrive quand même à travailler (_Even though he hurts himself everyday, he still manages to work_).

- Il a beau s'être blessé la main, il n'a pas arrêté de travailler _(Even thought he has hurt himself, he hasn't stopped working_).

You could use the Imperfect tense if you were telling a story in the past.

- Il avait beau se blesser tous les jours... (_Even though he would hurt himself.._.)
- Il avait beau s'être blessé... (_Even though he had hurt himself..._)


----------



## Icetrance

I think I figured it all out now.

There's no difference between the sentences:

_J'ai eu beau pelleter toute la soirée, le trottoir est resté enneigé._

_J'ai beau_ avoir pelleté_ toute la soirée, le trottoir est resté enneigé._


The idea is: 

_No matter how much I shoveled all evening long, the sidewalk is still snow-covered._


----------



## Tulian

The fact that "_blessé_" isn't at the infinitive in "_s'être blessé_" is due to the fact that one can't have two verbs wich follow at the infinitive form, if the first is, the second have to be at the past participle.

Pour le reste ça me semble bien expliqué par *Oddmania*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> _Avoir beau_ is an idiom and putting it in a compound tense doesn't sound right at all


Let me disagree: compound tenses are fine.


Icetrance said:


> There's no difference between the sentences:
> 1. _J'ai eu beau pelleter toute la soirée, le trottoir est resté enneigé.
> _2. _J'ai beau avoir pelleté toute la soirée, le trottoir est resté enneigé.
> _


There *is* indeed a difference between the two sentences. The former is talking about a past event whereas the latter implies there is an effect in the present. In other words, one could arguably translate them as, respectively:

1. _No matter how much I shoveled all evening long, the sidewalk *was* still snow-covered._
2. _No matter how much I shoveled all evening long, the sidewalk *is* still snow-covered.
_
Sentence #1 means more or less the same as if it were in the the passé simple:

1b. _J'*eus* beau pelleter toute la soirée, le trottoir *resta* enneigé._


----------

